
I don’t know how to create a website - mortoray
https://medium.com/mortoray/i-dont-know-how-to-create-a-website-3768a4e6b31e
======
anoncoward111
Be a part of the movement against frameworks and bloat with us!

Step 1: Buy a cheap domain and cheap hosting plan for like $8 a month.

Step 2: Load in a ton of genuine content that you can use HTML and CSS to make
look pretty.

Step 3: If you need to transform data in some way, either do it in javascript
or embed a link to a video demo of external software.

Step 4: Use a 3rd party tool to accept payment by credit card.

Step 5: Promote your content and grow a community via 3rd party community
sites like HN, youtube, reddit, twitch, etc etc

------
detaro
semi-OT: curious why you submitted the medium post instead of the version on
your website?

~~~
mortoray
I do not have a good reason. A lot of my recent stuff isn't technical, so it's
only on the Medium pages. I guess I tend to post those links often now.

